# Looking for Bible (NASB Thinline, no red letter)



## Romans922 (May 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a NASB Thinline I believe (not huge print, not minuscule either, no reference marks, no study bible, no red letters).

Where is the best place to find this?


----------



## mossy (May 20, 2009)

Andrew,
I am not sure what you mean by no reference marks. This is the closest thing I could find to your list, but it is a reference bible. 

NASB Large Print Ultrathin Reference - Black Genuine Leather - 1581351313 - All Bibles

If you are looking for an NASB without references, I am not sure you will find one. 

Terry


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 20, 2009)

Rev. Barnes, 

I have just such a Bible (NASB Large Print Ulthrathin Reference - Black Letter) in Black Calfskin - that I bought for my wife, but she didn't like the size (she now carries the deluxe compact ESV). It's brand new, still in the box. I'd be happy to send it to you. Just PM me your address, and I'll drop it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Romans922 (May 20, 2009)

Got a pic? Is it without red letters? Just black letters (like where Jesus 'speaks')

Also, by reference (without) I should have said without 'cross references and extra information besides the actual Scripture.


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 21, 2009)

Yes, it does have those pesky cross-references, but all the letters are black, even those uttered by our Lord in the flesh. 



























As you can see from the bottom two photos, there is a small waterspot on the bottom of a few pages, (a slight cosmetic defect - probably kid-induced!) 

Yours for the taking, though.

-----Added 5/21/2009 at 01:24:08 EST-----

Hmmm.... Pics don't seem to be working.

Anyway, it's this one:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Large-Print-Ultrathin-Reference-Bible-NASB/dp/1581351259/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1242883364&sr=8-6]Amazon.com: Large Print Ultrathin Reference Bible-NASB with Other: Books[/ame]


----------



## Romans922 (May 27, 2009)

Humm? Looking for one with no reference marks (i.e. not a reference bible).

Anyone else?


----------

